# صور اجمل الكنائس في العالم



## منتهى ابشارة (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*Fw: اجمل*



*NEJAR*esday, Novembe











*





كنيسة هالكريمور في ايسلندا





كاتدرائية لاس لاجاس في كولومبيا





معبد مار كيلداس في فرنسا





كنيسة شيل في امريكا





كنيسة نوتر دام دو هوت في فرنسا





كنيسة مار يوسف الاوكرانية في امريكا





كنيسة جوبلي في ايطاليا





كنيسة النعمة في امريكا





كنيسة بيسيلكا دو هيغوي في جمهورية الدومنيكان





كنيسة ستيكيشولمور في ايسلندا





كاتدرائية مار بسيلس في روسيا





كاتدرائية ريو دي جانيرو في برازيل





كاتدرائية ساجرادا فاميلا في اسبانيا





كنيسة بارابوروتياني في يونان





كنيسة بورغند ستاف في نرويج





كنيسة الخضراء في الارجنتين





كنيسة رونيس في تركيا





كنيسة باواي في الفلبين





كنيسة ميخائيل الذهبية في اوكرانيا





ال في اسبانياAكنيسة 





كنيسة غرونديفج في الدنمارك





كنيسة الكثوليك في الاورغواي





كاتدرائية مارينجا في البرازيل





معبد كدت في امريكا





معبد القديس ميخائيل في فرنسا*
​










​




​







​







​



​












​​​​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*الكنائس حلوة باللي موجود جواتها
و الراحة النفسية بتطغى لما ندخلها
و في كتير ناس متمنايين دخلوها و مو قدرانين
يا رب ساعد الكل
ما في أحلى من شعور الدخول للكنيسة
ميرسي كتير للصور
*​


----------



## شمس الأسلام (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اذا ركزتوا على جمال الكنائس .. حتنسوا الخشوع في الصلاة ..


----------



## ROWIS (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شمس الأسلام قال:


> اذا ركزتوا على جمال الكنائس .. حتنسوا الخشوع في الصلاة ..


* وانت دخلك ايه ؟
متشوف المساجد اللي عاملينها بالرسومات المذهبه، وتشوف المساجد اللي هي كنائس وانتوا سرقتوها ونزلتوا الصليب وكتبتوا ايات اسلامية علشان تبان انها مساجد
وشوف الاعمده اللي اتبنت بيها مساجدكم وهي مسروقه من كنايسنا*


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جدااا لمجهودك
والصور الجميله
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## RASHY19_7 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> *الكنائس حلوة باللي موجود جواتها
> و الراحة النفسية بتطغى لما ندخلها
> و في كتير ناس متمنايين دخلوها و مو قدرانين
> يا رب ساعد الكل
> ...





معك حق
صلولنا ربنا يتدخل ونقدر ندخلها ونصلى بكل حريه وبدون خووف
صور غايه فى الروعه تسلم الايادى


----------

